# Trumbull CT - 4/17/12



## bvibert (Apr 18, 2012)

I was a little apprehensive about jumping in on the Tuesday Trumbull rides considering my dismal fitness level.  But I decided to go for it, and I'm glad I did.  I was in the back of the pack most of the ride, which was fine with me, I was just happy there was a back of the pack to hang with.  Depending on who shows up I'm sometimes waaay off the back.  It's always a great crew though, which is part of why I like doing these rides.  The best part about Trumbull, though, is the mix of terrain.  There's flowy ST, techy rock sections, rollers, drops, and a few skinnies mixed in for good measure.  There can be a fair amount of climbing, but the payoff is always worth it.

We started out around 6, and right away I was a bit worried since I didn't think to bring a light, but I was assured that we should be done before dark, and that there was enough people in the group with lights to get us out if we ran into trouble.  I have no idea of names of trails (if there are any).  We started by going up and then went down, then up again, etc..  Some landmarks that I can remember are the picnic table roller, which some people hit and then came back up so we could continue to the rocky downhill.  I've done it in the past, but I wasn't feeling it tonight.  We also went by the mailbox (I was thrilled to make the up for the first time), the double roller (nailed it), the pump house, steve's rock, and a cool feature that I didn't notice last year where there's a short skinny followed by a long section of short logs of varying sizes placed perpendicular to the trail.

Of course we ended up coming out in the dark, which was a bit sketchy, but it worked out fine.  We rolled about 8.6 miles in around 2.5 hours (about 1.5 hours of moving time), according to my GPS.  Here's the track:

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msa=0&msid=202093322805605265625.0004bdea987c9faa1a658


----------



## Nick (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice, first ride of the season? Legs on fire?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 18, 2012)

Third ride, but the longest so far.  My legs are a little stiff and tired.  What I need to work on is my cardio...


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 18, 2012)

Sorry I missed it, sounds like a great ride. That new feature with the logs you rode has already managed to mangle my front brake lever! I've ridden the logs both directions without a problem but haven't yet mastered the skinny to logs yet. 

How did you like that section right at the beginning (base of the first climb) that got armored this spring??


----------



## bvibert (Apr 18, 2012)

WoodCore said:


> Sorry I missed it, sounds like a great ride. That new feature with the logs you rode has already managed to mangle my front brake lever! I've ridden the logs both directions without a problem but haven't yet mastered the skinny to logs yet.
> 
> How did you like that section right at the beginning (base of the first climb) that got armored this spring??



I missed the skinny, didn't notice it until I was next to it.  Then I saw the logs and got up on em expecting a quick up and over.  I was quite surprised when it kept going around the corner.

That new armored section was nice!  Seemed like there was a few other newly armored spots as well.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 18, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Third ride, but the longest so far.  My legs are a little stiff and tired.  What I need to work on is my cardio...



You should do some road biking!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 18, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> You should do some road biking!



Wanna buy me a road bike?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 18, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Wanna buy me a road bike?



When I was talking to your wife the other day she said you could use hers. Might need a few minor modifications.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah, a few...


----------



## powhunter (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice...Trumbulls on my radar this year

Steveo


----------



## severine (Apr 19, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> When I was talking to your wife the other day she said you could use hers. Might need a few minor modifications.


That would be fun to watch!


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 19, 2012)

powhunter said:


> Nice...Trumbulls on my radar this year
> 
> Steveo




Hit me up for a tour anytime Steveo!


----------

